# Which is/are your favorite(s)?



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 3, 2012)

Which are your favorites?


*Keep in mind you only vote once. You can choose multiple animals though.*
Sorry bon. 


btw before I get shredded for this I will address it. I know it says "Who ire you favorites?"
Well I didn't type that. Either BYH or the computer made a mistake. One that is not able to be changed. HAHA But yeah, not me.


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 3, 2012)

hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Bridgemoof (Nov 3, 2012)

Dang! Well, you got it in the right place this time. But I didn't realize you could select more than one animal! I chose sheep of course. And now it's a tie between sheep and goats up there 

But I would have to say Sheep tied with Dogs are at the top of my list, then....
Turkeys
Chickens
Alpaca
Donkey
Goats
Pigs
Pheasants
Horses
Cats


That's the order of animals we have that I like on our farm.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 3, 2012)

I chose Goats, Cattle, Alpacas, Pigs, Dogs and Turkeys. Those are my very favorite but I really like...

Goats (all)
Sheep (only some)
Cattle (all)
Horses (some)
Donkeys (I like all donkeys)
Mules (naa)
Llamas (naa)
Alpacas (all)
Pigs (all. Just not in the house. Bridge lol)
Rabbits (for meat ONLY)
Emus (pretty neat)
Ostriches (they're ok)
Geese (like some but hate others)
Ducks (for meat ONLY)
Chickens (like. Eggs are the best and meat is great too)
Dogs (ONLY some. LGD's are great and so are some others. But there are TONS of dogs that suck and the world would be better off WITHOUT)
Cats (No way. Hate them with a passion)
Turkeys (turkeys rule)
Quail (I love the sound they make and really would like to get some for meat)
Guineas (hhahahahaha NO)

Ya'll learned alot about me from that didn't you? lol


----------



## Royd Wood (Nov 3, 2012)

Emu ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

But no Ringneck pheasants ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

There's always one Winging, bitchin, moaning son on forums eh 

Ostrich ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## boykin2010 (Nov 3, 2012)

too many choices! I didnt know I could choose multiple animals until after I voted... 

I like dogs, sheep, chickens, horses, cows, goats, turkeys, and cats in that order. I don't care about the rest lol


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 3, 2012)

How do I vote? There is no box to check??????????????????????????????????

Goats      YES	
12% - 8
Sheep	YES
12% - 8
Cattle	YES
7% - 5
Horses	Pretty to look at
3% - 2
Donkeys	NO NO NO
3% - 2
Mules	BIGGER NO NO NO
1% - 1
Llamas	NO
1% - 1
Alpacas	kinda cute
3% - 2
Pigs	       ASOLUTELY NO AND NO AGAIN AND AGAIN AND AGAIN
7% - 5
Rabbits	cute
4% - 3
Emus	NO
1% - 1
Ostriches	 NO
1% - 1
Geese	YES
3% - 2
Ducks	YES- tasty
4% - 3
Chickens	  YES_ LOVE LOVE LOVE
4% - 3
Dogs	THIS IS A NO BRAINER- BEST ANIMALS IN THE WORLD  LOVE
9% - 6
Cats	      ONLY OURS- mostly mittens
4% - 3
Turkeys	TODAY >>>YES TOMORROW WE WILL SEE
6% - 4
Quail	Cool
3% - 2
Guineas    HATE THAT WRETCHED NOISE NO NO NO


----------



## greybeard (Nov 4, 2012)

Choose more than one?
Vote early--vote often?
A favorite? Not really--they're all the same on the end of a fork.
Nymum  Nymum Nymum


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 4, 2012)

That didn't help at all since I chose most of the options! 

Although I really don't like Guineas. I had a bunch chase me down as a kid and those clown faces...no thank you


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 4, 2012)

GOATS!!!!

I only picked them even though I have cats, a dog, and gobs of chickens.  The cats have a job (catch me some rodents and they are really good at it), the dog is too needy but she at least helps keep coons, opossums, and coyotes at bay when she doesn't have her nose in my crotch, and the chickens are alright but not much personality there.

Someday, I might get a donkey, steer, and some guineas and may love them or hate them so time will tell.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 4, 2012)

Goats are winning again!! We have alot of sheep, cattle, pigs, and dogs though.


----------



## Back to Nature (Feb 3, 2013)

I picked all of them. But goats are my actual favorite.


----------

